# Beavers



## JerryG1989 (Jun 27, 2007)

I recently visited my garden which is right next to this beaver dam and I noticed a couple of my plant's leaves and tops had been eaten. So my qeustion is "do beaver eat marijuana?" and if so how do i stop them. I went ahead and pissed around my garden while i was there hoping that would help but is there anything else i can do? 

any help is appreciated


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

lol pissed? I know that animals will tend to eat or try mj when the plant is young but not when it big but if the beaver ate it when it was big maybe they do eat it to stop it you will have to wait for another post(maybe ur piss helped and it may off)maybe it smokes weed too?lol and one more thing GO SENS GO(they should of won wasnt fair)


----------

